
Leaked Memo Says Apple Provides Backdoor To Governments - Garbage
http://slashdot.org/story/12/01/08/069204/leaked-memo-says-apple-provides-backdoor-to-governments
======
mooism2
Please, just because Slashdot uses a biased headline, we don't have to copy
that biased headline here.

Should be “Leaked Memo Says RIM, Nokia, Apple, Etc Provide Backdoors To
Governments”.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
It would also be nice to link directly to an article that provides some actual
information (e.g. [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/india/have-rim-nokia-apple-
provide...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/india/have-rim-nokia-apple-provided-
indian-military-with-backdoor-access-to-cellular-comm/838)) rather than just
to another "hacker" conversation.

------
mrsteveman1
Am I missing something, or does this appear to be claiming that Apple (etc...)
conspired with the government of a foreign country to spy on the U.S.
government?

Or was the spying on the U.S. government just a happy accident in the process
of spying on everyone else?

~~~
mthtchr
I also find something amiss. If apple did provide India with secret access to
confidential goverment information, would that not clearly be a treasonous
act? And would that not require the immediate arrest of any apple employ
involved? Things may have changed but as far as I know treason is still a
capitol offense. I find both the article and the discussion on slash dot very
strange.

------
eslachance
So no one really is safe. Android users have to contend with secret
keyloggers, RIM, Nokia and Apple have secret backdoors, and from what I've
heard even the fabled "security" of BlackBerry messenger is just a global
cypher, it's not even an encryption...

When will be masters of our own devices? When everythign is fully open source
and free?

